# What does your last name reveal about you?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Ever wondered what your last name might be hiding about you? Answer these 10 questions to find out!

Take the test.

I got:

You are:

A Treasure trove of Pure Happiness

A deeply euphoric soul, you've touched the lives of many with the most positive expressions of the human spirit: humor, laughter, and love. You are full of bliss and it's extremely contagious to anyone who's had the pleasure of knowing you. Joy runs deep through you, and your warm spirit can cheer anyone up. Your memories will forever create smiles!

Well, it made Ingélou smile anyway.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I got:

You are:

A rare to find, yet Extraordinary Friend

You soul is honest, loving, and remarkably friendly. You show your love and affection with your actions and the way you live -- not just with your words. The friendships you create are full of everlasting love and true intimacy. Your friends and loved ones think about you every single morning. And when they do, they forget all of life's miseries and get sucked into the amazing memories they've created with you. It's an understatement to say they feel lucky to have you!

Oh dear - pass the sick-bag!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I got: An inspiration to the lives of many.

"You are honest, sincere and extremely resourceful...appetite for knowledge; a hunger for the truth."

I would say quite humbly that this thread is intelligently designed and as far as this humble poster is concerned, correlates positively.

hpowders: message to self:

That IS you!! So, stop drinking. Put the Jameson's away now.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I got: An inspiration to the lives of many.
> 
> "You are honest, sincere and extremely resourceful...appetite for knowledge; a hunger for the truth."
> 
> *I would say quite humbly* that this thread is intelligently designed and as far as this humble poster is concerned, correlates positively.


You *would*...!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> You *would*...!


Ahh! Few people read my posts anyway.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm sure they *try* to - but they flash past so fast! 
(But very good posts, she added hastily...)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I'm sure they *try* to - but they flash past so fast!
> (But very good posts, she added hastily...)


Thank you! If mine are good, yours are ummmm....good too.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

You are:

An agent of Love, Hope, and Empathy

You live in the hearts of many. You're a treasure trove of empathy, dignity, care, and uncompromising love. You've healed countless people with your love and care. Your compassion is unique, and you truly understand what others are going through. Life brings many ups and downs but you've picked your head up through and through. You will forever be remembered for your remarkable empathy and dignity!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A fine fine epitaph!

Mahler's music, if not his person, was occasionally an agent of "Love, Hope and Empathy".


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

hpowders said:


> A fine fine epitaph!
> 
> Mahler's music, if not his person, was occasionally an agent of "Love, Hope and Empathy".


Can't really say if it's true of myself, though...


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

An agent of Love, Hope, and Empathy

You live in the hearts of many. You're a treasure trove of empathy, dignity, care, and uncompromising love. You've healed countless people with your love and care. Your compassion is unique, and you truly understand what others are going through. Life brings many ups and downs but you've picked your head up through and through. You will forever be remembered for your remarkable empathy and dignity


all these from my last name?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Names aside, for me I & T are not unlike Steve & Edie or George & Gracie. But I haven't figured out who's the straightman yet.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Can't really say if it's true of myself, though...


Awww...c'mon. Do we have to take a poll?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> An agent of Love, Hope, and Empathy
> 
> You live in the hearts of many. You're a treasure trove of empathy, dignity, care, and uncompromising love. You've healed countless people with your love and care. Your compassion is unique, and you truly understand what others are going through. Life brings many ups and downs but you've picked your head up through and through. You will forever be remembered for your remarkable empathy and dignity
> 
> all these from my last name?


:lol::lol: No! No! They sneak some nice personality/sociability questions in there toward the end.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

An Inspiration to the Lives of Many
You are honest, authentic, sincere, and extremely resourceful. You have an appetite for knowledge and a hunger for truth. You are thoughtful and perceptive in everything you do. Even as a child, you were wise beyond your years. Everyone looks up to you and you're highly regarded, but you're still approachable due to your warm presence. You've learned a lot in your life and you have a lot to teach and give back. You are an exceptional example for others to follow!


I didn't count "Y" as a vowel in my name. I wonder if my answer would've been different if I had.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

What a load of crap.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

A Treasure trove of Pure Happiness

A deeply euphoric soul, you've touched the lives of many with the most positive expressions of the human spirit: humor, laughter, and love. You are full of bliss and it's extremely contagious to anyone who's had the pleasure of knowing you. Joy runs deep through you, and your warm spirit can cheer anyone up. Your memories will forever create smiles!

Wow. I need to do more pseudoscience.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

A Treasure trove of Pure Happiness

A deeply euphoric soul, you've touched the lives of many with the most positive expressions of the human spirit: humor, laughter, and love. You are full of bliss and it's extremely contagious to anyone who's had the pleasure of knowing you. Joy runs deep through you, and your warm spirit can cheer anyone up. Your memories will forever create smiles!

Not entirely false... 
but on this planet, not very applicable...

---

I wonder if there are any negative answers, such as " You are evil incarnate..."


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> A Treasure trove of Pure Happiness
> 
> A deeply euphoric soul, you've touched the lives of many with the most positive expressions of the human spirit: humor, laughter, and love. You are full of bliss and it's extremely contagious to anyone who's had the pleasure of knowing you. Joy runs deep through you, and your warm spirit can cheer anyone up. Your memories will forever create smiles!
> 
> Wow. I need to do more pseudoscience.


What pseudoscience? Seems more true than not.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

A treasure trove. An opinion not shared locally. My last name reveals that there were probably Germanic people among my ancestors, and no POTUS.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

hpowders said:


> What pseudoscience? Seems more true than not.


I know, right! MoonlightSonata is like the coolest dude on this forum. Being super excited with music and math is the best thing ever.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

SeptimalTritone said:


> I know, right! MoonlightSonata is like the coolest dude on this forum. Being super excited with music and math is the best thing ever.


I'm flattered! What a lovely thing to say.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

mirepoix said:


> View attachment 56196
> 
> 
> What a load of crap.


*GASP* *monocle falls off* Oh my, oh my goodness!! In the words of Stephanie Tanner: how rude!!

You're probably right though.



SeptimalTritone said:


> I know, right! MoonlightSonata is like the coolest dude on this forum. *Being super excited with music and math is the best thing ever. *


I absolutely agree with this 50 percent!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

You are:

An agent of Love, Hope, and Empathy

You live in the hearts of many. You're a treasure trove of empathy, dignity, care, and uncompromising love. You've healed countless people with your love and care. Your compassion is unique, and you truly understand what others are going through. Life brings many ups and downs but you've picked your head up through and through. You will forever be remembered for your remarkable empathy and dignity!



wtf?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Curious as to what difference the question on tax makes! Personally, tax is GREAT (when a government has a budget spent to help the majority of people on things which are most essential to us, rather than so much going towards killing machines).


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2014)

I did the test and got "About as much fun as opening a vein"
I'm too upset to continue with what the rest of the text said about me.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

A Treasure trove of Pure Happiness.... yeah! I got your treasure trove, right here!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

> *A Treasure trove of Pure Happiness*
> A deeply euphoric soul, you've touched the lives of many with the most positive expressions of the human spirit: humor, laughter, and love. You are full of bliss and it's extremely contagious to anyone who's had the pleasure of knowing you. Joy runs deep through you, and your warm spirit can cheer anyone up. Your memories will forever create smiles!


ROTFLOL,C! This kind of science should be banned!

/ptr


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

_A Treasure trove of Pure Happiness_ *sigh*

What is the last question made for ???


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

"A rare to find, yet Extraordinary Friend"

Totally extraordinary ********


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd like to see a quiz one day where at least some of the results aren't happy sweet-nothings about the person. It just seems that whatever happens, you get a good fortune and nice words said about you, but what if instead you got, "Uh oh! You are inclined to be spiteful and selfish!" :tiphat:


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'd like to see a quiz one day where at least *some of the results aren't happy sweet-nothings about the person. *It just seems that whatever happens, you get a good fortune and nice words said about you, but what if instead you got, "Uh oh! You are inclined to be spiteful and selfish!" :tiphat:


You _might_ want to check the Nintendo Character quiz I posted. Just a suggestion!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

SeptimalTritone said:


> I know, right! MoonlightSonata is like the coolest dude on this forum. Being super excited with music and math is the best thing ever.


I always look forward to my interactions with MoonlightSonata, and come to think of it you too, SeptimalTritone!

One complaint though for both of you-couldn't your parents give you shorter names?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

trazom said:


> *GASP* *monocle falls off* Oh my, oh my goodness!! In the words of Stephanie Tanner: how rude!!


Wow! For remembering Stephanie Tanner, I proclaim you a Treasure Trove of Pure Useless Information!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

trazom said:


> You _might_ want to check the Nintendo Character quiz I posted. Just a suggestion!


Yeah. Reading the results of that put me in a fetal position for half an hour.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow! For remembering Stephanie Tanner, I proclaim you a Treasure Trove of Pure Useless Information!


Don't say that! Why would I bother to remember it if it wasn't of the utmost importance? Every tidbit of information I store away is gold. DO YOU HEAR ME!? GOLD!!


----------



## George B (Nov 17, 2014)

A Treasure trove of Pure Happiness

A deeply euphoric soul, you've touched the lives of many with the most positive expressions of the human spirit: humor, laughter, and love. You are full of bliss and it's extremely contagious to anyone who's had the pleasure of knowing you. Joy runs deep through you, and your warm spirit can cheer anyone up. Your memories will forever create smiles!


----------

